# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  غیرفعال بودن قسمت Domain در پنجره تغییر نام

## aminzadeh_mojtaba

با سلامن می خواهم با استفاده از دامین کنترلر به شبکه وصل شوم ولی در قسمت تغییر نام گزینه Domain غیرفعال است و فقط می توانم با WorkGroup  کار کنم. چگونه می توانم ان را فعال کنم؟

با تشکر

----------


## titbasoft

my computer (right-click) > properties > computer name > change > member of: Domain

----------


## aminzadeh_mojtaba

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز
مشکل همین است. اون قسمت که شما گفتید غیرفعال است

آیا نام دومین همان نام کنترلر حوزه است که در سرور تعریف شده؟

----------


## Identifier

چنانچه از نگارش های Windows *XP* *Home Edition* و همچنین Windows *XP Media Center* استفاده مکینید امکان join شدن به domain وجود ندارد

 
Unlike Windows XP Professional, Windows XP Home Edition is NOT able to join a Domain:
(no possibility to define the Domain name in the Properties of your XP Home Edition system )
 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/887212
http://www.windowsnetworking.com/art.../wxphdoms.html

موفق باشید

----------


## PalizeSoftware

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=31246

----------


## Saeid59_m

ببخشید که من ادامه گفتگوی شما این مطلب رو عنوان می کنم .

من یک شبکه WorkGroup داشتم که خوب هم کار می کرد . بعد تصمیم گرفتم تبدیلش کنم به یک شبکه Client/Server  . یک سرور نصب کردم و اکتیو دایرکتور و Dns ‌رو هم روی آن نصب کردم و چند User  را هم تعریف کردم .

حالا وقتی از Clinet ها می خواهم وارد دومین بشم پیغام می دهد که دومین شما پیدا نمی شود . حتی با ping‌کردن هم ارتباط با سرور بر قرار نمی شود 

لطفاً مرا راهنمائی کنید .
با تشکر

----------


## mhjb

> ببخشید که من ادامه گفتگوی شما این مطلب رو عنوان می کنم .
> 
> من یک شبکه WorkGroup داشتم که خوب هم کار می کرد . بعد تصمیم گرفتم تبدیلش کنم به یک شبکه Client/Server  . یک سرور نصب کردم و اکتیو دایرکتور و Dns ‌رو هم روی آن نصب کردم و چند User  را هم تعریف کردم .
> 
> حالا وقتی از Clinet ها می خواهم وارد دومین بشم پیغام می دهد که دومین شما پیدا نمی شود . حتی با ping‌کردن هم ارتباط با سرور بر قرار نمی شود 
> 
> لطفاً مرا راهنمائی کنید .
> با تشکر


فایروال (ویندوز یا هر فایروال دیگه‌ای) فعاله؟

----------


## Saeid59_m

نه هیچ نوع فایروالی روی شبکه فعال نیست 

در ضمن هنگام متصل شدن Client  به Domain  چند تا سوال پرسیده می شود 

1- UserName  ,  Password , UserAccount Domain
2- Computer Name , Computer Domain

در مورد بند دوم چی باید بنویسم

----------


## mhjb

اولیش یوزری است که اجازه اتصال یک کامپیوتر به دومین را دارد (administrator) و دومیش اسم دومینی است که آن یوزر متعلق به آن است و شما می‌خواهید این کامپیوتر را به آن دومین متصل نمایید.

----------


## Saeid59_m

فرض کنید اسم دومین Noandishan ، اسم User = Saeid و کلمه رمز کاربر 12345678 باشد .

حالا می توانید در مورد بند 1و 2 یک مثال برام بزنی . خیلی ازت ممنون می شم 

راستی هنوز مشکل اتصال حل نشده .

----------


## Saeid59_m

لطفاً یه جواب هم به من دهید

----------


## mhjb

> لطفاً یه جواب هم به من دهید


آقا سعید هنوز نیم ساعت هم از سوالت نگذشته.
قبل از هر چی میشه خورده وصعیت کنونیت رو تشریح کنی چون یه بار میگی کلاینت داری و لاگین کردی ولی یه بار دیگه میگی سرور رو نمی‌بینی. در ضمن می‌خوای چی کار کنی که این پیغام میاد؟
منطورت هم از ورود به سرور مشخص کن.

----------


## Saeid59_m

نه من لاگین نکردم .

1- سرورم نصب شده و Active Directory هم روی آن قرار دارد .
2- شبکه از لحاظ ارتباطات فیزیکی مشکلی ندارد چون قبلاً یک شبکه WorkGroup ‌بوده .
3- روی کلاینها این مسیر رو دنبال می کنم 
MyComputer->Propertis->Computer Name ->Network Id
و بعد که اسم کاربر ، کلمه رمز و نام دومین را می نویسم و Next می کنم بالای پنجره می نویسه نمی تواند به سرور Noandishan ‌وصل بشه .
4- Ping هم کردم ولی جواب نمی ده .

----------


## mhjb

اینکه نمی‌تونی یه کلاینت رو add کنی دلایل زیادی می‌تونه داشته باشه مثلاٌ
1- عدم اختیارات یوزری که برای اتصال استفاده می‌کنی
2- خراب بودن یا عدم تنظیم درست DNS
3- دیده نشدن سرور در شبکه توسط کلاینت
4- ...
که ظاهرا مشکل این مورد سوم است و به همین دلیل ping نمی‌شود. این مشکل هم می‌تونه به دلایلی نظیر خراب بودن سیستم عامل یا وجود فابروال و... باشه. اول یه کاری بکن سرور ping بشه بعد ...

----------


## mhjb

راستی از روی سرور کامپیوتر مذکور پینگ میشه؟ یا اصلا از روی کامپیوترهای دیگه این کامپیوتر پینگ میشه؟ مشکل میتونه از کامپیوتر مذکور نیز باشه.

----------


## saeed_tv57

salam
manam ye moshkeli dashtam
2ta computero shabake mikonam
hamdigaro mibinan
az avali folder hae share 2vome ro mishe did va varedesh shood
vali
az dovomi folderhae share 1vali dide mishe vali varedesh nemishe shood
man darsorati ke systeme 2vom lo win xp hamon cd win xp 1vali bashe avaz konam moshkelam hal mishe
chera?

----------

